# Whats for Christmas Lunch??



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Working xmas day - hopefully the nursing home will feed me.
We "do" xmas eve at our place.
Got a leg of ham that cost me as mush as a decent reel sitting in the fridge. It's from a local farmer. Well, not so much the farmer as one of his wessex saddleback freerange pigs. Mmmm. There will be a Turkey Buffe as well, and more fresh seasonal vegies than you can poke a stick at. All covered in gravy and cranberry sauce. Followed with pav (mother-in-law makes great pavs) and pudding, and a few frothy ones.
Personally would prefer a nice feed of seafood, but the boss is a traditionalist.
Xmas day (after work) we assemble at her parents place in the bush. Menu usually included lots of BBQ prawns and chicken wings, a roast pork, more pav, more pud, more frothys...
I feel full just writing about it.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Bacon and eggs on fresh bread rolls and a line up of beers whilst watching movies on TV. 
Aircon and beers and movies.......what else does a guy really need on the one day he can have off?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Whole lamb on the spit at the inlaws was sounding good till I read these.

Oh, and an authentic seafood paella made by one of the Spanish outlaws.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm expecting a Christmas meal "trip report" after everyone has digested.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Stop it!
Stop it all of you!
I'm drowning in drool just reading about all that luscious food  
But I really think its Anselmo's christmas day that I want to crash


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Stop it!
> Stop it all of you!
> I'm drowning in drool just reading about all that luscious food
> But I really think its Anselmo's christmas day that I want to crash


Any time
It would take the heat off me to trim my beard


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 
ya's all gonna need wider yaks
probably PA'S
:lol:


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

hijacker said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> ya's all gonna need wider yaks
> probably PA'S
> :lol:


I'll still come out of Christmas with a bony arse (unless I make it to Anselmo's) but still wanna get a PA anyway


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

We've been invited out for a "traditional" Canadian Christmas dinner so lunch will probably be simple. Our family tradition is usually cold meats and cheeses, pickles, crackers etc for lunch on Christmas day. I think we'll stick with that - we already have a few cheeses in the fridge.
We'll be taking either a trifle or pavlova for dessert, maybe both?
I'm expecting turkey, cranberry sauce, candied yams (sweet potatoes). Not sure if ham is the done thing here.
The kids will probably be down the park tobogganing on the hill, maybe the lake will even be cleared for iceskating by then. Forecast is for 1C so we might sit outside for a while and enjoy some drinks.
There will be eggnogg (I love eggnogg).


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

BEER! Mmmmmmm Beer Aghhhhhhhhh


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like nut loaf as there are no keeper kingfish in Sydney.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mulloway, Calamari, Seared Salmon, Turkey Wings, Chooks....all on the BBQ....and wash it all down with my fav brewski


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

One of these little fellows. Picked out on my last visit to the farm. Will be arriving partly smoked and portioned for baking on chrissy day.Bellissimo.......


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I forgot to mention the mince pies
Mrs A in Charge of those this year
She adds apple and chocolate to the mincemeat and uses homemade sweet shortcrust


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Way to go Ant.
No reason to do a big cooked lunch in Australia.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

How did it end up on the ceiling? :lol:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice lookin belly G.

Sooo full. 
It turned into the festival of cabbage @ the in laws this arvo. 
I was already doing noodle salad & when I was over yesterday, dad produces 2 giant cabbages from one of his golf mates. 
Fried the red one with caramelised onion, bacon, balsamic & a bit of sugar. White one is now coleslaw. Along with the traditional moe prawns (BBQ dimmies) it's going to be a fun time under the doona tonight! 

Hanging out the back in the hammock now, Easy star all stars on the iPod, giving the stomach some downtime before heading over the road for the traditional neighbourhood late night leftovers. kids are inside on the Xbox.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

TheFishinMusician said:


> Nice lookin belly G.
> 
> Sooo full.
> It turned into the festival of cabbage @ the in laws this arvo.
> ...


Dub side of the moon? Great album


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

anselmo said:


> TheFishinMusician said:
> 
> 
> > Nice lookin belly G.
> ...



That amongst others. On shuffle. 
Good times.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

leftieant said:


> I've always found Dub Side best listened to from start to finish, a bit like the original Floyd album.


Agree with you there & I often will, but today I needed some sgt peppers & raidored to balance it out.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

We had a lunch of huge NZ oysters, 4 kg of large Qld king prawns (only 6 people - and there were no oysters or prawns left), sliced leg ham, potato salad with egg, and a fresh green salad I made with sliced mushies, various lettuce varieties from the neighbour's hydroponics, basils and other herbs, fetta cheese, snow peas, salad onions, cashews, and cherry tomatoes.

Burp.

Not surprisingly, I haven't eaten any dinner or dessert.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Dinner here last evening.
Ham. Turkey. Gravy. Cranberry. Spuds and all the lesser vegetables.
I failed to fit any pav or pud.
Lunch @ a nursing home today was pretty good by institutional standards. Largely the same ingredients as last night, but not quite the same quality nor quantity. I did have room for xmas pud though.
Then it was round 3 @ the in-laws, with a bit of seafood, some succulent pork and crackling, caremelised shalots, potato salad and garden salad. And home made pav. mmm
Picked up some beers - "Bone yard red ale" betweem work and in-laws. Only 2.9% so I could have a few and still drive home, but lacking nothing in taste.

Still have a heap of ham and a truckload of turkey leftovers.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

TheFishinMusician said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > I've always found Dub Side best listened to from start to finish, a bit like the original Floyd album.
> ...


Easy stars did a dub version of Sgt Peppers as well
They also did a follow up to dub side called ... Wait for it ...
Dubber side of the moon

3 great albums that deserve end to end play


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

anselmo said:


> TheFishinMusician said:
> 
> 
> > leftieant said:
> ...


Oh don't worry, I have them all  if you haven't tried Thrillah yet then you haven't lived.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Freshly smoked snook salad. Caught them xmas eve, marinated them overnight and smoked them up xmas morn. Crumbled and tossed with various leaves, grapes and a dressing. Very popular.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Back on topic for me,

Round 2 today @ my folks place, usually a cold meat & salad affair, nothing fancy, but nice. 
Who else is entered in the multi-day event?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

TheFishinMusician said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > TheFishinMusician said:
> ...


Oh! On the list to get
Wikipedia let me down on that one!


----------

